# Lily Humatrope 72iu and dosing with slin pin?



## barndoor5 (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm a total retard when it comes to this stuff, anyone point me in the right direction in regards to to dosing 2iu or near enough when drawing directly from the Humatrope cartidge?

The 72iu is mixed with 3.15ml of solution and I'm trying to figure out what measurement on a 0.5ml slin pin to get 2ius?


----------



## stevebills (Oct 9, 2007)

Is Lilly the best stuff out there it's fooking expensive


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

barndoor5 said:


> I'm a total retard when it comes to this stuff, anyone point me in the right direction in regards to to dosing 2iu or near enough when drawing directly from the Humatrope cartidge?
> 
> The 72iu is mixed with 3.15ml of solution and I'm trying to figure out what measurement on a 0.5ml slin pin to get 2ius?


 each 10iu on a standard insulin pin will give 2.28iu of GH


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

did it not come with a pen?


----------



## meekdown (Aug 3, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> each 10iu on a standard insulin pin will give 2.28iu of GH


 Thank god people/you can work these thing out as for some reason I'm hopeless at things like this, I've two of these coming on Monday so I'm excited to see the difference in any compaired with the Nutropin,



herc said:


> did it not come with a pen?


 I've never seen the pens with these mate, just the cartridge and the water injector thing that comes with, same with the Nutropin I got, the pens are very yards to come by, if it wasn't a friend who gets them off scrip and I had seen the pharmacy sticker on the boxes and they checked out and had pscarb opinion I wouldn't have touched the cartridges to be honest, the nordi pens I get are full pens and there very good, just get a bad head fog sleepiness with them for the first few hours of the day where as the Nutropin just flattens me straight out before bed at 3iu


----------

